# Petco or Petsmart?



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

ok just a quick question i was wondering would yall trust petco or petsmart with your APBT?

would you trust either one just for beginner classes?


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

ILuvPits87 said:


> ok just a quick question i was wondering would yall trust petco or petsmart with your APBT?
> 
> would you trust either one just for beginner classes?


Most of the trainers I've seen at both places I pretty much had to just turn away and couldn't watch for long. It really depends on the trainer themselves. most seem to lack experience and know how. I'd ask to watch a class and then talk to the trainer and ask what his/her experience is...

If t is the only class option you have it is better than nothing and you may luck out and find a good 1/2 way decent trainer at one.

Remember you are still in charge of the dog and making the training decisions whether you are in a class setting or not. Anything that makes you uncomfortable don't do


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

does anyone know a good dog trainner around the atlanta,ga area? or savannah,ga area? if so please let me know


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

ILuvPits87 said:


> ok just a quick question i was wondering would yall trust petco or petsmart with your APBT?
> 
> would you trust either one just for beginner classes?


Both of them are worthless training courses. None of the trainers know anything about training or behavior of a dog. Nor do they understand the true concept of training a dog after a 14 to 16 week course to get there certifications.

Go find a trainer in your area that has been training or has something to prove they know what they are doing.


----------



## Slim (Mar 13, 2007)

I'd find a local trainer that has a lot of room. When I put Slim in training I looked into the Pets Mart program and all they had was a 10 by 10 square in the middle of the store. Talk about distractions! Luckily I went with a local training place with a pretty good size room for all of our puppies to run around and play in before and after the session. It was a great place, they socialized first thing, then training for about 30-45 mins. then they all played with each other for about 10 minutes before they left. This was puppy training, how old is your dog?


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

shes 5-6 months old


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

Whats up with this???

http://www.newpitbull.com/images/pitbull_picture_from_d9.gif


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

well i beg to differ. maybe im bias, because i did the 8 week course at petsmart. now im sure it is different at every place, but niko did great considering it's the family that taught him. you go there once a week for an hour, and they give you the info u need to train the dog. its the owners responsibility to practice with the pup. some things i disagreed with like the teething and nipping portion. they said to grab their jaw and squeeze saying no bite, i did not do this. for the most part its great if your on a budget ($109) but if money is no object, go to the place that charges $1000 and leave the dog there. but the only downfall is not knowing what their doing with your dog...if anything.

also i posted in the "training" section http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullforums/obedience-training/4211-video-training.html (copy and paste). it's videos on how to train on certain things.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

ILuvPits87 said:


> does anyone know a good dog trainner around the atlanta,ga area? or savannah,ga area? if so please let me know


Here are Schutzhund Clubs in your area that can give you some advice on trainers in your area. Just let them know you are looking for an Obedience trainer and you did not know where else to go. Most clubs are VERY nice

Chattahoochee Schutzhund Club
Tracy Betenbaugh
1395 Daniel Road
Villa Rica, GA 30180
770-459-8493

Greater Atlanta Schutzhund Association
Robin Carter
1782 Briarlake Circle
Decatur GA,30033
404-210-1658

Rising Star Working Dog Club
Beverly Hudgins
PO Box 1429
Fayetteville, GA 30214
404-606-5139

South Metro Atlanta Schutzhund Club
Wallace Payne
245 Bob Smith Road
Sharpsburg, GA 30277
678-423-0365

Coal Mountain SchH Assoc.
Dennis Vander Linde
5440 Oak Grove Circle
Cumming, GA 30040-8537
770-781-5050

And here is a Protection Sports Association club they will be the same way. At least I am hoping. I only know a few in this organization.

Peach State Performance Dogs
Milner, GA
Contact: Jerry Hope
770-354-2102
www.k9fixer.com
[email protected]

I really suggest you calling all or some of these clubs as they will provide you some help and understanding on trainers in your area.

I highly suggest NOT going to the pet stores for training. Here is my theory on pet stores. Do you think they should be selling animals? Do you think they should be selling Reptiles? None of the animals are properly taken care of as they hire kids off the street that have NO clue on what they are doing. Also they hire a person for training to become a trainer a 16 week course NO WAY can they understand anything about a dog. Then they have to work for the company for 2 yrs. Most if not all get a bad rap on starting there as a trainer. I know a few trainers who started there and can not really get into the business outside of working at PetSmart.

Best of luck

Deb


----------



## Insanelypitbulls (Mar 24, 2007)

i will no longer do business with petsmart because of there policy with the doggie daycare program not that i would ever need it because i wont but they will not accept bully breeds or an animal that has bull breed looks if u go to the petsmart page it will tell u that in the doggie daycare program so in referce to your question i would find someone locally that thats all they do or do research or a lot of talking to trainers and do it yourself


----------



## Hayden (Oct 31, 2007)

anyone know of some good training places in columbus, OH?


----------

